
Django GitHub migration done - streeter
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/django-developers/9--P57ezyBs
======
anateus
I get not migrating the branches, but not migrating the tags, or at least
another way to derive specific versions makes it a tad less useful, does it
not?

